# Most affordable Mic and preamp combo?



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
Im thinking of upgrading from my Radio shack SPL meter to something where I can measure higher frequencies to see how my new speakers measure in room. Currently I use the RS meter and REW for calibrating my Sub with my Behringer FD and I know its not accurate much beyond 5Khz.

I am looking for the simplest mic and preamp combo at an affordable price that of course works well with REW.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

ECM8000 and Xenyx 502 fit the bill.


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnM said:


> ECM8000 and Xenyx 502 fit the bill.


Thanks! I may just grab them both soon.


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnM said:


> ECM8000 and Xenyx 502 fit the bill.


Forgot to ask one question, 
Do I need any other cables or power supplies for these two units for taking measurements in REW? I already use a RS meter with a USB sound card and REW but the whole pro mic and mixer stuff is new to me


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

See Connection and cabling basics.


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnM said:


> See Connection and cabling basics.


Thanks! It looks like I have everything I need as long as the 502 comes with its owner power cord.

One other thought, I see the parts Express EMM-6 mic is a bit cheaper and has its calibration txt file with it. Would this be a better option than the ECM8000?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since it appears that you already have a sound card that you’ve been using, the Behringer XENYX 502 John mentioned fits the bill for the cheapest mic prew/ phantom power. The cheapest mic would probably also be the Behringer ECM8000, using our generic calibration file. However, if you want absolute accuracy, a mic/generic file combo won’t cut it (I expect the file with the Parts Express' EMM-6 is also a generic). You’ll want a custom-calibrated mic. The cheapest thing there would be a Dayton EMM-6 from Cross Spectrum with a “Basic” calibration.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Since it appears that you already have a sound card that you’ve been using, the Behringer XENYX 502 John mentioned fits the bill for the cheapest mic prew/ phantom power. The cheapest mic would probably also be the Behringer ECM8000, using our generic calibration file. However, if you want absolute accuracy, a mic/generic file combo won’t cut it (I expect the file with the Parts Express' EMM-6 is also a generic). You’ll want a custom-calibrated mic. The cheapest thing there would be a Dayton EMM-6 from Cross Spectrum with a “Basic” calibration.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne!


----------

